# [FEATURE REQUEST] Automatic refresh Browser After x minutes



## akwin (Aug 15, 2017)

in my ive stream i am showing a web source.

it works only 5 hours after it it needs to refresh browser

suggestion is auto refresh browser ever x minutes can solve it :)
thanks


----------



## X-blaXe (Aug 19, 2017)

You can do it on your code by typing <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="60"> on the head of your code 
note that the 60 is equivalent to 60 second and you can change it to whatever you want


----------

